# MBII ? crown design issue ? anyone else?



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

*MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?


I recently picked up a New MBII. I did not realize before I purchased it
that it had a push/pull crown.


Push/pull is ok, I guess, except you need a crow bar

and a towel to wipe the sweat off your forehead 
to budge the crown loose from the case. 
There is NO way humanly possible to use your fingers or fingernail to move it.
It takes about 15 minutes messing around with it to set the time if it has stopped. The winding action in the closed position is also very stiff. 


I have owned hundreds of watches,
this being the most expensive, and is by far the worst crown action ever.
Very disappointing, to say the least, for this kind of money.


Anyone else have this experience?

Thanks


----------



## awildermode (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

Yes, I am having the same experience. Usually not a problem if I keep the watch wound, but in short months like last month, I have to change the date, and the process begins.

I busted a nail (middle finger) trying to pull the crown out. I now use my thumb nail, 'jamming' it in from the back, it seems to work. And yes, there is no way to grip the crown with your fingertips to pull it out.

Winding action is not as stiff as it used to be. Perhaps it frees up over time, or I have gotten used to the stiffness. I have other watches that were difficult to wind with the crown, but seemed to loosen up after a few months. I do find that the knurled and extended crown is/was easier to wind than shorter traditional crowns.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

Yes bought 2nd one recently and discovered how hard to pop out with my old thumbnail. Called Rob back to make sure wasnt busted. He sent me video of doing it. My suggestion and what i do is use the forked kinda flat end of sprngbar tool mainly because its handy. If you look on the backside there is a "slot" area between knob and case. Just insert tool slightly and pop up. I dont think it is something you want "fixed" because of the wr and shock resistant of the case.
Notice in this closeup the gap in orange part of case.


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

No problem with mine. Fingernail in the indent behind the crown works fine. Only problem is finding the date set position is a bit tricky.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

I see you decided to sell... good luck.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

The crown issue is a known problem that Bremont keeps on seemingly ignoring, and you're not the first to complain about this. I have the exact same issue with my ALT1-C/PW. In fact, there was a thread posted about this not too long ago on WUS, and I also posted about this on Alt1tude:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f444/alt1-c-pw-crown-problem-3361242.html
ALT1-C P/W Crown

As I said in both threads, this issue could be easily remedied with a screwdown crown.


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

Moving on to something else.......as always


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*



Puma74 said:


> Moving on to something else.......as always


Any target?


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

Black Bay


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*



Vig2000 said:


> As I said in both threads, this issue could be easily remedied with a screwdown crown.


Maybe, maybe not.

On the 247 Ti-GMT - which does have a screwdown crown - one of the issues I observe is that it has difficulty "popping" out into winding mode after you unscrew the crown. You unscrew it, and attempt to wind, but this just screws the crown back down; then you unscrew it again and attempt to pop it into the winding mode, and end up in the date/GMT mode. I've taken to unwinding the crown, pulling it all the way out, and then immediately pushing it all the way in, but this of course causes the hacking second to stop for a moment. This is the only watch I own that has this quirk.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*



Alysandir said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> On the 247 Ti-GMT - which does have a screwdown crown - one of the issues I observe is that it has difficulty "popping" out into winding mode after you unscrew the crown. You unscrew it, and attempt to wind, but this just screws the crown back down; then you unscrew it again and attempt to pop it into the winding mode, and end up in the date/GMT mode. I've taken to unwinding the crown, pulling it all the way out, and then immediately pushing it all the way in, but this of course causes the hacking second to stop for a moment. This is the only watch I own that has this quirk.
> 
> ...


It seem like crown design and implementation isn't Bremont's strong suit. I would love to see Bremont adopt a thoroughly engineered screwdown crown system like Damasko's, which is easily the best screwdown crown that I've ever handled.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*



Vig2000 said:


> It seem like crown design and implementation isn't Bremont's strong suit. I would love to see Bremont adopt a thoroughly engineered screwdown crown system like Damasko's, which is easily the best screwdown crown that I've ever handled.


For me it would be Blancpain; the crown on my Bathyscaphe just works like you would expect a screwdown crown to. For the cost, one would expect it to.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Statos (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

I can report that the cloth trick with your teeth works great! What I used was the small piece of cloth that I got with my smartphone for cleaning off the screen. It really does not take much pressure at all to pop it up. I could not move it at all with my fingers.


----------



## weiserone (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

for me, the only frustrating part of an overall beautiful piece. I've struggled for a good 10 minutes before trying to get the crown to pull.


----------



## rhubarbsuburb (Feb 9, 2017)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

This is disappointing. I've been eyeing one of these, but now not so sure.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*



rhubarbsuburb said:


> This is disappointing. I've been eyeing one of these, but now not so sure.


It's not that big of a deal. See my earlier comments.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

Takes a firm pinch to pull the crown but I don't find mine difficult whatsoever. Never had to use my nails.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

My MBII just arrived today. It was originally purchased in March of 2017. I've had the exact opposite experience so far with the crown. It pops out rather easily. Finding the date set is a little tricky, as someone commented earlier. There just isnt much space between the date set and winding positions on this watch. If I keep it, I'll have it pressure tested very soon to make sure water resistance is good.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dw3107 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

I've got the same issue with the MB3 which makes changing the GMT hand even more difficult.

I had initially thought there was an issue with my watch but having read through these comments, it's clearly a design flaw.

disappointing i must say. seeing as i've got to adjust the time everytime i strap it on, it turns me off reaching for the Bremont in my collection.


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*



dw3107 said:


> I've got the same issue with the MB3 which makes changing the GMT hand even more difficult.
> 
> I had initially thought there was an issue with my watch but having read through these comments, it's clearly a design flaw.
> 
> disappointing i must say. seeing as i've got to adjust the time everytime i strap it on, it turns me off reaching for the Bremont in my collection.


Ugh that sux. I love that watch! Otherwise are u happy with it? It's been on my list for the next purchase! I love the durability and shock resistance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw3107 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*

Other than the crown and the size, which is a bit big for my preferences right now, it's a killer watch.


Wooden_spoon said:


> Ugh that sux. I love that watch! Otherwise are u happy with it? It's been on my list for the next purchase! I love the durability and shock resistance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Other than the crown issue and my changing preference in size (39 mm and under), it's a great watch. Very handsome, nice bronze color, love the knurling.

I've actually decided to move mine on if you're interested. Send a PM if you are?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: MBII - crown design issue - anyone else?*



dw3107 said:


> Other than the crown and the size, which is a bit big for my preferences right now, it's a killer watch. Other than the crown issue and my changing preference in size (39 mm and under), it's a great watch. Very handsome, nice bronze color, love the knurling.
> 
> I've actually decided to move mine on if you're interested. Send a PM if you are?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Maybe someday. Still saving up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Theken (Mar 13, 2006)

My MBII works perfectly and I can easily set the day, date and time without any of the problems that were discussed.
It is about 1 year old so perhaps Bremont has resolved the setting issues mentioned above.


----------



## zuckermania (Feb 27, 2009)

I used to own an ALT1-WT which had a really stiff crown. Then I owned a U2/T which had a very easy crown. I didn't really mind either way. Realistically you are pulling the crown out twice a month at most? In general I prefer stiffer crowns since they don't pop out easily if you snag the crown when sticking your hands in your pockets.


----------

